# Kitchen knife with ironwood handle



## VotTak (Jan 22, 2019)

I never posted any knife I made. Anyway, here is for your fun.
Small kitchen knife made from AEB-L steel hardened to 59-60 HRC and with Arizona Ironwood handle

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2019)

Great looking knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2019)

Very nice craftsmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 22, 2019)

Love the shape of the blade! Thanks for posting! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 23, 2019)

Very classy looking, good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 25, 2019)

Great lines & shape

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 9, 2019)

Beautiful overall and love the blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

